# Got a new light fixture today and I also noticed my sand is changing color.



## germanyt (Mar 1, 2013)

I went to Petsmart and got the Aqueon T-8 strip light and the glass hood they make to go with it. It makes the tank look a lot nicer.











I also mowed the lawn. Notice the scissors. I didn't notice it until today when I went to put the new light on but my sand around my hairgrass has turned a shade of brown. If you can't tell I have bleach white sand in the tank and it's still white everywhere but right around the grass. The pic isn't even that bad. I did a water changed and stirred the sand up a bit so it's not even as noticable now as it was but it's still pretty ugly. There is no green algae whatsoever in my tank but I was thinking maybe brown algae. Problem is that it's not anywhere else but the sand. Not one single spec on the glass.










I was going to get another couple bunches of hairgrass but the store was out. I want to fill in the spots that aren't covered and thicken up the whole tank a bit.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Probly just diatoms and will clear up on its own(may turn into green algae).Could also be where debris builds up in between plants as they cut down the flow,but I'm going with diatoms.
Diatom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

nice looking tank.


----------



## germanyt (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I had some issues with my gourami so I swapped them out for some platies. I also picked up some substrate and Aqueon plant food. 



















The other tall plant is an onion. I'll fill that area in as the plants take root. The tower decoration will be a java moss bonzai as soon as I find the right piece of wood.

Like this.
Aquascape of the Month: September 2008 "Pinheiro Manso" | AquaScaping World Forum


----------

